# Vietnamese: Please forward this letter to Investor Relations department



## toskaa

Hi all,

I got a huge request to you. Could you please translate the following sentence so that it sounds nice in Vietnamese? I need this for my job.

“Please forward this letter to Investor Relations department or someone who speaks English. Thank you.”

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Radioh

Hi, toskaa
my translation: Xin hãy gửi lá thư đến bộ phận quan hệ nhà đầu từ hoặc một người biết nói tiếng Anh.


----------



## toskaa

Hi Radioh,
thank you so much!


----------



## mrfly911

My 2 cents.


Radioh said:


> Xin hãy gửi lá thư đến bộ phận quan hệ nhà đầu từ hoặc một người biết nói tiếng Anh.


Xin hãy gửi lá thư này đến bộ phận Quan hệ nhà đầu tư hoặc ai đó biết tiếng Anh.


----------



## Radioh

Ah, my typo. Cám ơn, mrfly. 
~
I'm really sorry, toskaa. Hope you didn't get into any trouble with it...


----------

